# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Quels films ou sries avec des informaticiens tellement gniaux que ca n'est pas crdible ?

## Feyrehr

Il y a pas mal de films ou sries avec de l'informatique, des informaticiens. Et quand on les voit  l'oeuvre, on peut emettre quelques doutes sur la crdibilit de la scne ou des acteurs. Parfois, il faut meme tre trs complaisant pour accepter l'histoire.
Je pense par exemple  la srie NCIS, ou l'informaticien de gnie (MacGuy ou approchant) arrive  rentrer sur le rseau de la CIA ou du FBI en dix secondes.
Il y a galement l'informaticienne de la srie "Esprits criminels' qui est pas mal dans le genre. Elle arrive  croiser des donnes totalement distinctes  la vitesse grand V, du type, tous les hommes entre 35 et 55 ans, avec une mre alcoolique, qui conduisent une voiture rouge et ont t au supermarch le 10 du mois prcdent. Et hop, il en reste que 3 sur 80.000. Beau travail.

Voila. Si vous avez not des sries ou films avec des informaticiens de gnie, mais surtout, du gros n'importe quoi sur l'aspect raliste, dites nous lesquels.

----------


## Bebel

Speed 2 ou le gars pirate un satellite avec un mme ordinateur mais deux claviers.

----------


## Robin56

Je sens que je vais aim ce topic moi. Je peux citer : Hackers (1995). Tout le film est une suite de clich. Et je crois que le final c'est un hackage de serveur dans un environnement 3D avec dplacement comme dans un vaisseau en slalomant entre des paralllpipdes.

PS : Non non je n'ai rien fum.

Edit : J'ai un bug avec des liens imdb :o

----------


## alexrtz

Opration Espadon :
- la turlute magique qui aide  casser un mdp
- le codage d'un ver en assemblant des jesaisplusquoi en 3D

----------


## Robin56

J'ai plus le nom de films en tte mais ce que j'adore c'est ce syndrome constant :



> Boss mchant : "Hacke le FBI !" 
> Informaticien boutonneux : "Mais il faudrait des semaines" 
> Boss mchant : "Tu as 3 minutes !!" 
> Informaticien boutonneux : "Ok"


Et videmment 2 minutes et 59 secondes plus tard c'est fait.

----------


## Ivelios

Je sais plus le nom du film mais le type prennait un emballage de chewing gum entre ses doigts , soufflait dessus pour que a siffle et l'approchait du tlphone. Et HOP ... !  illimit sur toutes les communications  vie  ::aie::

----------


## Ivelios

> Et videmment 2 minutes et 59 secondes plus tard c'est fait.


Un film avec Nicolas Cage de mmoire .

----------


## Rayek

> Un film avec Nicolas Cage de mmoire .


Je pense plutot que c'est dans opration espadon avec travolta

----------


## Barsy

Dans 24, les informaticiens sont des gnies, en quelques secondes ils arrivent  coder/pirater/filtrer/analyser... toutes les donnes qui se prsentent.

Mais je crois que le problme se prsente ds qu'il y a une srie ou un film d'action faisant intervenir l'informatique. Il faut que le film soit fluide alors on raccourci les chiffrages. Ce qui ncessite plusieurs semaines voire mois dans la "vraie vie" ne dure plus que quelques minutes dans un film.

Allez, pour contribuer  la liste des films, je dirais Die Hard 4. Ce film, c'est 2h d'informatique irraliste mlanges  des scnes de bastons/cascade "nimportequoitesques" (c'est quand on soupire en faisant "mais c'est n'importe quoi !!" en regardant un film).




> Je sais plus le nom du film mais le type prennait un emballage de chewing gum entre ses doigts , soufflait dessus pour que a siffle et l'approchait du tlphone. Et HOP ... !  illimit sur toutes les communications  vie


Je ne vois vraiment pas ce qu'il y a de bizarre l dedans, moi je fais a tous les jours !!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ivelios

> Je pense plutot que c'est dans opration espadon avec travolta


c'est pareil  ::whistle2::   ::aie:: 

J'tais prt  cit Die Hard 4 mais je ne rappelais plus des scnes d'informatiques  ::P: 

Sinon "identit secrte" o il suffit de placer une cl USB sur un ordinateur portable teint pour y avoir accs depuis un autre ordinateur.
Au passage les MI sont pas mal dans leurs genres, de mmoire toujours ( mais peut tre que Rayek va me reprendre  ::mrgreen::  )

----------


## sevyc64

> Je pense par exemple  la srie NCIS, ou l'informaticien de gnie (MacGuy ou approchant)


Personnellement, je prfre sa collgue Abby Scuito, tout aussi "gnie" et nettement plus... enfin bref.


Je pense que le film qui surclasse tous les autres est quand mme Wargames (celui de 1983, pas le remake qui sortiras l'anne prochaine), ou un gamin croyant pirater un jeu vido se branche sur le serveur de l'arme et manque de dclencher la 3me guerre mondiale.

Film visionnaire quand mme,  l'poque ou Internet tait encore  l'tat d'embryon, on nous parler dj de rseau, dinterconnexion, mais surtout de piratage de jeux vido, devenu un vritable flau 25ans aprs

----------


## Auteur

> Je ne vois vraiment pas ce qu'il y a de bizarre l dedans, moi je fais a tous les jours !!


Normal, avec l'avatar que tu as, rien de plus facile  ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

> Normal, avec l'avatar que tu as, rien de plus facile


Quel avatar ? C'est ma photo que j'affiche  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

Independance Day : le coup de la disquette pour infecter les systmes des vaisseaux aliens et ainsi sauver le monde. Au moins tout est compatible dans l'univers au niveau binaire ! ::ccool::

----------


## Luc1an0

Die Hard 4 o le gars arrive  cracker un rseau satelitte avec un vieux nokia qui fait plus penser  un minitel portable qu'un "smartphone".

Il y a aussi le film avec Colin Farell : La recrue.

Le gars a dvelopp un logiciel capable de prendre la main de n'importe quel matriel et ce de n'importe ou... 

Mais le gros "+1" c'est bien entendu "Esprit criminel"...

Edit : dsol pour le RePost Die Hard 4, mais il fallait bien donner du concret  :;):

----------


## Barsy

Pour information, il est tout  fait possible de composer un numro de tlphone en sifflant dedans si le clavier est cass.
La difficult rside cependant dans le fait de russir  siffler deux notes  la fois et aux bonnes frquences (par exemple, pour composer le 4, il faut siffler simultanment  770Hz et  1209Hz).
En fait, les sons que l'on entend lorsque l'on compose un numro correspondent  ces frquences. Un clavier de tlphone n'est en fait qu'un instrument de musique qui envoie des notes dans la ligne.
Juste une dernire choses : tous les claviers de tlphone ne fonctionnent pas de cette faon.

PS : pas de soucis pour Die Hard 4, moi-mme je ne me souvenais plus exactement des scnes en question mais je sais que le film en est remplit.

----------


## Jidefix

Je citerai encore NCIS avec une scne ou pour se protger d'une attaque rseau, McGuy et Abby se mettent  taper le plus vite possible sur un seul et mme clavier (sans le bloquer une seule fois!)

Allez une petite pour Superman 3 o l'informaticien (voir aussi "expert en ordinateur") pirate le rseau de tout (car tout est reli, des systmes bancaires  ma machine  pain an passant par le pentagone) et fais faire du karat aux bonshommes pitons des intersections!

Ou Doctor Who o sur chaque Terminal (n'importe o, n'importe quand), le docteur est capable de faire apparaitre un plan en 3d des lieux et naviguer dedans, uniquement avec un tournevis (sonique, certes, mais tout de mme)

----------


## Glutinus

> Dans 24, les informaticiens sont des gnies, en quelques secondes ils arrivent  coder/pirater/filtrer/analyser... toutes les donnes qui se prsentent.


Je pensais particulirement  Chlo O'Brian, effectivement la reine des reines pour contourner des firewalls et localiser en une seconde et un clic la voiture du terroriste.

Dans une autre mesure, je me souviens du russe dans Goldeneye.

Ce que je trouve hallucinant, ce n'est pas vraiment les informaticiens, mais les applications qu'ils utilisent. Dans les Experts (srie que j'adore pourtant, pour les quatre premires saisons ; et je parle de CSI "normal", pas de la boue qu'est Miami ou Manhattan) il suffit qu'ils crivent "Corvette Bleue avec une tache jaune sur la jante arrire gauche" et paf a fait des chocapic ! (au passage, les personnages continuent  donner une couche "Mais parmi les six usines, deux ont ferm l'anne dernire, deux ne sont pas  ct du fleuve et une est tenue par un gay, h oui je lis l'actualit moi").
J'hallucine galement avec l'affichage des millions d'empreintes digitales qu'ils arrivent  matcher en quatre secondes, avec milliers de pop-ups qui apparaissent (a c'est clair, c'est pas Windows XP qu'ils utilisent).
Je crois que la palme d'or de cette srie revient  un pisode des Experts : Miami, o depuis une image satellite ils arrivent  faire une rotation  90 pour regarder  travers la vitre d'une bagnole pour vrifier que c'est bien un criminel en fuite.

De manire globale, vous remarquez qu'ils arrivent  taper quatre lignes de commandes sans utiliser de touche espace ni entre (reconnaissables  l'oue) ?

Dans le mme esprit, Ennemi d'tat o le gars, depuis le satellite, arrive  voir qu'on a gliss une gameboy dans le sac en plastique de Will Smith.

----------


## Auteur

> Dans une autre mesure, je me souviens du russe dans Goldeneye.


Oui il tapait tous ses codes avec une main et jouait avec un stylo de l'autre.

Face  ces pros on est nuls  ::cry::

----------


## Robin56

> De manire globale, vous remarquez qu'ils arrivent  taper quatre lignes de commandes sans utiliser de touche espace ni entre (reconnaissables  l'oue) ?


De manire globale, vous remarquez qu'ils n'utilisent jamais de souris mme pour faire un zoom (moi je trouve la molette plus rapide pourtant).

----------


## Barsy

En parlant de zoom, je me souviens d'un pisode de RIS (cocoricoooo !!  ::frenchy:: ) o une camra de surveillance avait film de trs loin la scne d'un braquage (mais quand je dis trs loin, c'est trs loin,  l'oeil nu, tu ne voyais dj pas le braqueur sur la vido).

Pourtant, en zoomant et en "lissant" l'image, ils ont russi  lire le numro de srie sur le flingue du gars. Je ne sais pas quelle est la rsolution de leur camra, mais franchement je veux la mme.
En fait, je me demande mme pourquoi ils s'emmerdent  faire des relevs ADN, il leur suffit de prendre en photo la personne concerne et de zoomer sur ses cellules.

Donc, si vous voulez voir une srie policire dans laquelle les nigmes se rsolvent de faon compltement improbable et irraliste, je vous conseille RIS. Les acteurs y jouent d'ailleurs tellement mal qu'on a l'impression qu'ils sont constamment en train de dchiffrer un prompteur. Que voulez-vous, c'est a le charme de la srie franaise...  ::aie:: 

Et pour continuer sur cette srie (dont je n'ai pourtant du voir que 3 pisodes dans ma vie), le passage qui m'a le plus marqu c'est quand, sur une scne de crime situe en plein milieu d'un lieu public trs frquent, un des agents va ramasser un cheveu qu'il trouve  50m de la victime et qu'il l'utilise comme indice pour remonter jusqu'au tueur  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

> Donc, si vous voulez voir une srie policire dans laquelle les nigmes se rsolvent de faon compltement improbable et irraliste,


Dans le mme style, il y aussi Numbers, ou les crimes sont rsolus  l'aide d'quations mathmatiques, videmment rsolues  la main ,  la craie sur un tableau noir.

----------


## Glutinus

> De manire globale, vous remarquez qu'ils n'utilisent jamais de souris mme pour faire un zoom (moi je trouve la molette plus rapide pourtant).


De manire globale, vous remarquez qu'ils n'utilisent JAMAIS la souris !!  :;): 

Je viens de me souvenir de Angelo / Timmy dans le Camlon, qui tait capable de coder avec deux pc / crans / claviers diffrents, chacun avec une main (mais il est oblig de tourner les yeux d'un cran  l'autre).

----------


## Ivelios

Au passage je ne peux pas vous laisser critiquer "Boris" de Goldeneyes.
Dj parce qu'il est Russe, C'est un bon gros pervers, il fait un pur jonglage avec ses doigts & son stylo (j'suis trop jaloux  ::oops::  ) . Et enfin :




> "JE SUIS INVINCIBLE HAHAHAHAHA"

----------


## Auteur

> Au passage je ne peux pas vous laisser critiquer "Boris" de Goldeneyes.
> Dj parce qu'il est Russe, C'est un bon gros pervers, il fait un pur jonglage avec ses doigts & son stylo (j'suis trop jaloux  ) . Et enfin :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


et tu te souviens comment il a fini ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Glutinus

C'est vrai que j'avais eu un super stylo avec bouton, je m'amusais  faire comme lui ! Enfin je n'tais pas aussi habile pour jongler.

----------


## Lyche

> Independance Day : le coup de la disquette pour infecter les systmes des vaisseaux aliens et ainsi sauver le monde. Au moins tout est compatible dans l'univers au niveau binaire !


Avec un Mac s'il te plait  ::aie:: 
J'allais le dire mais tu m'as devanc.

Die Hard 4, ou le hacker "Sorceror" (kevin smith) fait des trucs de ouf. Voir le gamin (me rappel pu du nom) Prend le cellulaire de bruce Willis ouvre le capot batterie, gratouille un truc et lui dit "voil, tu as accs aux anciens satlites de com, tu peux tlphoner partout dans le monde gratuitement,  vie"  ::aie::  trop la classe!!

----------


## Robin56

> Je sais plus le nom du film mais le type prennait un emballage de chewing gum entre ses doigts , soufflait dessus pour que a siffle et l'approchait du tlphone. Et HOP ... !  illimit sur toutes les communications  vie





> Die Hard 4, ou le hacker "Sorceror" (kevin smith) fait des trucs de ouf. Voir le gamin (me rappel pu du nom) Prend le cellulaire de bruce Willis ouvre le capot batterie, gratouille un truc et lui dit "voil, tu as accs aux anciens satlites de com, tu peux tlphoner partout dans le monde gratuitement,  vie" trop la classe!!


C'est lequel le bon plan pour avoir l'illimit alors ?  ::roll::

----------


## Lyche

> C'est lequel le bon plan pour avoir l'illimit alors ?


un mlange des deux !  ::aie::

----------


## kdmbella

dans cette mme lanc je parlerai de 24h Chrono et du personnage Chlo O Brian qui fait des trucks de OUF sans oublier la mise en relief du matriel Cisco pour la tlconfrence entre le Prsident des USA et les autres membres du Gouvernement sans parl des tlphones motorola de Jack Beauer qui font presque tout  ::calim2::

----------


## Lyche

en parlant de a, je repense  Heroes, le gamin qui peux communiquer avec les ordinateurs  ::aie::  lui c'est ze hacker of death

----------


## Glutinus

> dans cette mme lanc je parlerai de 24h Chrono et du personnage Chlo O Brian qui fait des trucks de OUF sans oublier la mise en relief du matriel Cisco pour la tlconfrence entre le Prsident des USA et les autres membres du Gouvernement sans parl des tlphones motorola de Jack Beauer qui font presque tout


Dj mentionn par Barsy et moi ! Ce qui m'clate encore plus, c'est le ct psychorigide de Chlo, qui en fait vraiment un trait de geek (remarque, tous les informaticiens dans les films/sries sont strotyps), mais sans le ct gamin ou exhubrant (elle bosse  la CTU bon sang !)




> en parlant de a, je repense  Heroes, le gamin qui peux communiquer avec les ordinateurs  lui c'est ze hacker of death


Et il y avait galement le gars qui pouvait s'infiltrer dans les rseaux pour pouvoir utiliser les chats. Ces deux-l font vraiment la paire... surtout que "parler" un protocole reviendrait  parler autant de langues trangres. Ce dont nous sommes tous capables.

----------


## GuruuMeditation

> Ce que je trouve hallucinant, ce n'est pas vraiment les informaticiens, mais les applications qu'ils utilisent.


Exactement. Les logiciels mails que tout le monde utilise dans les sries sont pas mal non plus, avec une super animation quand on reoit un message.

----------


## beuzy

Ne soyez pas jaloux s'ils bossent pour la CIA, le NCIS, le CAT etc... c'est qu'ils sont super balaises hein  ::mouarf:: 

Et je pense qu'aucun n'utilise windows, bah oui quand ils copient des fichiers et qu'il y a 2 minutes de copie , bah a dure vraiment 2 minutes, avec windows rien n'est moins sure.

D'ailleurs j'adore comme ils vidaient un pc de son contenu  l'poque ou les cls USB ne faisaient pas plus de 2 Go.

----------


## Auteur

> D'ailleurs j'adore comme ils vidaient un pc de son contenu  l'poque ou les cls USB ne faisaient pas plus de 2 Go.


et alors qu'est-ce qui t'tonne ? Il y 20 ans un OS tenait sur deux disquettes 5"1/4 et il n'y avait pas de disques durs  ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

C'est la vitesse  laquelle ils dchargent... Genre ils connectent deux laptops ensemble, un clic et voil qu'ils ont les 50 Go de donnes.

Par contre, quand il s'agit de copier trois fichiers de 5 Mo, le hros trs gentil mais qui est rentr dans la base des mchants voit arriver les ombres des vigiles, et stresse devant la jolie barre de chargement qui a dcid de prendre un rythme de tortue...

----------


## beuzy

Ils n'ont jamais besoin de paramtrer le rseau et les partages  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

En plus, le gentil devine toujours le mot de passe du mchant rien qu'en regardant la dcoration du bureau.

----------


## Bluedeep

> et alors qu'est-ce qui t'tonne ? Il y 20 ans un OS tenait sur deux disquettes 5"1/4 et il n'y avait pas de disques durs


Euh ... 30 ans, plutot. Il y a 20 ans, a ne tenait plus sur deux disquettes, et les 5 1/4 taient dj obsoltes.

----------


## Lyche

> Euh ... 30 ans, plutot. Il y a 20 ans, a ne tenait plus sur deux disquettes, et les 5 1/4 taient dj obsoltes.


J'ai eu la discussion avec mon chef vendredi, oui, c'tait y'a 30ans.. on a encore beaucoup de mal  imaginer qu'il y a 30ans c'tait les annes 80. C'est psychologique, on veux pas vieillir  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> J'ai eu la discussion avec mon chef vendredi, oui, c'tait y'a 30ans.. on a encore beaucoup de mal  imaginer qu'il y a 30ans c'tait les annes 80. C'est psychologique, on veux pas vieillir


et tu as d demander confirmation  ton chef  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> et tu as d demander confirmation  ton chef


pas vraiment, c'est un constat qu'on a fait, il a juste 1an de plus que moi mon chef ^^

----------


## Barsy

> En plus, le gentil devine toujours le mot de passe du mchant rien qu'en regardant la dcoration du bureau.


Le mchant met toujours le nom de son chien en mot de passe. Cela dit, si a se passait dans la vraie vie, il suffirait au hros de soulever le clavier ou de saisir le nom de la socit pour que a fonctionne.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> J'ai eu la discussion avec mon chef vendredi, oui, c'tait y'a 30ans.. on a encore beaucoup de mal  imaginer qu'il y a 30ans c'tait les annes 80. C'est psychologique, on veux pas vieillir


Je ne suis pas le seul  qui a fait cet effet ?!?! \o/

Merci tu me rassures !!!

PS : ce qui me fait VRAIMENT peur c'est que je n'ai que 23 ans je me demandes ce que a va tre dans 10 20 ou 30 ans !!

----------


## atb

Dans le mme genre, il y a aussi stargate SG et atlantis. O la belle blonde, physicienne peut coder pour ouvrir une porte intergalactique tout en tirant des rafales sur les mchants  ::aie::

----------


## Bubu017

Pour Stargate moi ce qui me choque surtout c'est que les technologies sont "facilement" compatibles. Elle arrive  brancher un PC sur un bidule extraterrestre sans trop de problmes.

----------


## Luc1an0

J'ai bien repens au post quand vendredi soir j'tais chez moi, je suis tomb sur NCIS.

Alors non content qu'elle arrive  trouver les 8 voitures jaunes de marque ford dans un rayon de 30 km avec sige alcantara et propritaire entre 27 & 29 ans non mari, avec les cheveux blonds, et une assurance vie ; ils recoupent quand mme des informations diverses et varis, et tout a : depuis une IHM de m****. 

Et oui, regardez plus attentivement, et vous vous demanderez comment ils font pour avoir une carte 4D avec recoupement satelite en temps rel alors que 10 sec avant ils avaient un pauvre prompt  l'cran...

D'ailleurs, a m'a donn envie de revoir Die Hard 4, et ils sont fort ces amricains, car ds que tu mets un clavier sans fil devant l'cran, celui ci detcte que tu veux utiliser CE clavier avec CET ordinateur. Et tout a, sans se demander si le dongle bluetooth est bien en place.

----------


## Bovino

> quand ils copient des fichiers et qu'il y a 2 minutes de copie , bah a dure vraiment 2 minutes, avec windows rien n'est moins sure.


Dsol, mais je me dois de ragir  ce mensonge hont !
La dure de transfert des donnes dans les films, c'est invariablement la dure jusqu' ce qu'un mchant arrive moins 1 seconde (ben oui, il faut laisser le temps aux gentils de se cacher) !  ::roll:: 

Sinon, je suis tonn que personne n'ai encore voqu Echelon Conspiracy ou son clone Eagle Eye. C'est vrai que ce ne sont pas exactement des informaticiens, mais ce qu'accomplissent les bcanes est assez prometteur  ::aie::

----------


## beuzy

Dans Bones, la charmante madame assigne  l'imagerie fait des miracles aussi.

----------


## Feyrehr

Un film avec Harrisson Ford dont j'ai oubli le titre. Notre brave Harry, sous la contrainte, doit rcuprer 10.000 numros de comptes de clients. Aprs un maximum de complications, la solution est trouve : prendre le scanner d'un fax, le scotcher sur l'cran du terminal, le relier  un iPod, et lancer la requete qui fait tout dfiler. Le tour est jou.

Je commence  me demander s'il ne faut pas lancer un fil de discussion sur les films ou l'ordinateur est utilis normallement, avec des gens normaux. On aurait beaucoup moins de rponse.

Et il est vrai que une des rfrences du genre est Wargames. Un film culte.

----------


## Barsy

> Dans le mme genre, il y a aussi stargate SG et atlantis. O la belle blonde, physicienne peut coder pour ouvrir une porte intergalactique tout en tirant des rafales sur les mchants


Dans Atlantis, ce n'est plus Samantha Carter, c'est Rodney McKay le physicien. Et d'ailleurs, la srie joue beaucoup sur ce clich du gars qui arrive en quelques minutes  dboguer des millions de lignes de code,  stopper 3 virus et  programmer un logiciel de pilotage  distance des vaisseaux (qui sont de technologie extra-terrestre).

La srie ne se prend pas du tout au srieux  ce niveau l et c'est assez russi (c'est d'ailleurs la seule chose qui est russie dans cette srie  ::aie:: ).

----------


## guidav

> Je sais plus le nom du film mais le type prennait un emballage de chewing gum entre ses doigts , soufflait dessus pour que a siffle et l'approchait du tlphone. Et HOP ... !  illimit sur toutes les communications  vie


a a rellement exist : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Box et les fameux sifflets de capt'n crunch  2600 hz.

----------


## suchiwa

Bonjour,

Fringe

Entre espace temps et monde parallle, gnies de pre en fils qui utilisent les bureaux d'Harvard, l'ordinateur est dpass au vu de leur QI...

Veulent mme faire avaler  une vache des fves de cacao pour lui faire faire directement du lait au chocolat, norme...

Sinon, dans Alias, le gnie informatique MArshall du SD-6 est terrible !

Vincent

----------


## Auteur

> Aprs un maximum de complications, la solution est trouve : prendre le scanner d'un fax, le scotcher sur l'cran du terminal, le relier  un iPod, et lancer la requete qui fait tout dfiler. Le tour est jou.


tu te trompes l.... C'est un pisode de McGyver, demande  Barsy il est trs au courant  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Glutinus

> En plus, le gentil devine toujours le mot de passe du mchant rien qu'en regardant la dcoration du bureau.


Quelquefois le mchant fait exprs de laisser deviner son mot de passe, attention spoiler : Watchmen.

Deux sries d'arnaqueur que j'adore : la srie britannique Hustle (les Arnaqueurs VIP en France) et son pendant amricain Leverage.

Dans Hustle il n'y a pas vraiment d'expert informatique, sauf Ash Morgan qui s'occupe trs souvent de tout ce qui est scurit, mcanique et des fois informatiques. La troupe montant des fausses identits, il arrive que Ash doive faire un site internet fourni sur l'un des personnages pour deux heures aprs, et bien sr bien rfrenc pour qu'il soit en tte d'un moteur de recherche (ceci dit, des moteurs inconnus).

Quant  Leverage, Alec Harrison est capable, comme tout bon hacker qui se respecte, de prendre le contrle de n'importe quel systme de scurit depuis un simple fax. D'ailleurs il refile souvent des cls USB  Elliot (le Gros-bras de l'quipe) qu'il faut brancher et pfffiout sans savoir quoi que ce soit va piocher les informations confidentielles de l'arnaqu. Au passage, cette srie joue les strotypes, les personnages tant les plus forts de leur domaine (un petit point pour Parker, la voleuse la plus psychopathe que jamais).

----------


## Ivelios

Je ne sais pas si a a t dis mais dans "prison break" saison 4, un type avec un simple appareil en wifi (ou autre) arrive dans un casino  savoir quelle machine  sous arrivera bientt au jackpot...  ::aie:: 

Sinon dans NCIS c'est marrant, sur leur logiciel de recherche quand ils tapent une touche du clavier a BIP !

bip-bip-bip-bip-bip-bip.... C'est nervant hein ?  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

Trop dgout !

Hier, j'ai regard un reportage sur le crash d'un avion  Oklahoma City. A moment donn ils visualisent l'avion avant le crash sur une vido surveillance d'un pont. En fait l'avion sur l'image ressemble plus  une poussire sur l'objectif, rien ne dit que c'est un avion, si ce n'est que a se dplace  l'image. Mais bon, mme pas capable de zoomer pour identifier l'avion, rien.

Alors que Les Experts, NCIS ou autres, auraient t capables, eux, de zoomer jusqu' pouvoir lire le n de srie de la pale n8 du racteur gauche alors lanc  plein rgime et en partie masqu par la carlingue.

----------


## BenoitM

La srie Nikita

Il click pour craquer n'importe quel systme
Un deuxieme click pour reconfigurer les systmes (alarme incendie, communication,decteurs de mouvenement)

Mais je pense qu'il aurait t plus simple de faire "Quels films ou sries avec des informaticiens o ils sont presque crdible"

----------


## Invit

> Mais je pense qu'il aurait t plus simple de faire "Quels films ou sries avec des informaticiens o ils sont presque crdible"


D'un autre ct, je ne suis pas sr de vouloir voir un film o un informaticien combat un systme ou debug en modifiant du code et en le testant pendant des heures, tout a en le voyant assis de dos en train de taper sur un clavier...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

> D'un autre ct, je ne suis pas sr de vouloir voir un film o un informaticien combat un systme ou debug en modifiant du code et en le testant pendant des heures, tout a en le voyant assis de dos en train de taper sur un clavier...


Pourtant, a pourrait tre ultra palpitant  ::mouarf::

----------


## Robin56

> Hier, j'ai regard un reportage sur le crash d'un avion  Oklahoma City. A moment donn ils visualisent l'avion avant le crash sur une vido surveillance d'un pont. En fait l'avion sur l'image ressemble plus  une poussire sur l'objectif, rien ne dit que c'est un avion, si ce n'est que a se dplace  l'image. Mais bon, mme pas capable de zoomer pour identifier l'avion, rien.


Alors qu' lextrme inverse, j'ai remarqu rcemment que sur un match de football, les informaticiens se font plaisir. Le ralenti d'un but est dsormais truff d'effet graphique, de rotation 3D, d'effet d'aura, de flches dans tout les sens et j'en passe. A croire que l'on est en face d'un cran de console.

----------


## ManusDei

> D'un autre ct, je ne suis pas sr de vouloir voir un film o un informaticien combat un systme ou debug en modifiant du code et en le testant pendant des heures, tout a en le voyant assis de dos en train de taper sur un clavier...


Je voudrais plutt voir ce qu'il y avait dans un petit strip que j'avais vu sur le net.

"Tiens, tu cherches  craquer la scurit... viens, viens... (2 minutes plus tard) Bon, tu payes combien pour rcuprer tes accs, hacker en herbe ?"

----------


## Bluedeep

> Alors qu' lextrme inverse, j'ai remarqu rcemment que sur un match de football, les informaticiens se font plaisir. Le ralenti d'un but est dsormais truff d'effet graphique, de rotation 3D, d'effet d'aura, de flches dans tout les sens et j'en passe. A croire que l'on est en face d'un cran de console.


A la description que tu fais (je n'ai pas l'intention d'aller voir un match de football pour vrifier) de ces effets, pas besoin d'tre informaticien. Il faut simplement savoir se servir d'un logiciel comme Adobe After Effects.

----------


## sevyc64

sauf que le faire en temps rel ou quasiment, c'est peut-tre pas la daubeadobe qu'ils utilisent  ::D: 

......



a se voit tant que a que j'aime pas les produits Adobe  ::dehors::

----------


## Max

Pour ma part, je viens d'apprendre qu'il tait possible de  hacker des serveurs avec Windows Media Player  ::aie::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bluedeep

> sauf que le faire en temps rel ou quasiment, c'est peut-tre pas la daubeadobe qu'ils utilisent


After Effects se script trs bien.




> a se voit tant que a que j'aime pas les produits Adobe


Personnellement, je ne suis pas comptent sur la question : c'est ma compagne qui est une grande fan de After Effects.

----------


## Auteur

> Personnellement, je ne suis pas comptent sur la question : c'est ma compagne qui est une grande fan de After Effects.


Elle a appliqu ces effets sur toi pour te voir sous tous les angles  ::mrgreen:: 



 ::dehors::

----------


## ManusDei

> Elle a appliqu ces effets sur toi pour te voir sous tous les angles


Peut on en conclure que les produits Adobe c'est nul ?

----------


## tigunn

:8-):  Alors histoire de remettre la discussion sur ses rails; et parce que personne n'a cit d'anims, je le fait:
L'lite : Battle Programmer Shirase (alias BPS ) vous ne ferez jamais mieux; le personnage principale,  en dehors de ses gouts lolicons, est tout de mme capable de hacker n'importe quel systme depuis son tlphone.
Je rappel qu'au moment de la sortie de ce manga, les smartphones taient au stade de projet, on parlait de pad. 
Mais cela aurait t trop simple pour notre hro qui prfre se servir d'un mobile  l'ancienne, eh oui c'est plus facile  transporter; et puis ... faire exploser un immeuble ou planter le pc du mchant hackeur, d'une seule main tout en djeunant et matant les petites colires; c'est fort  ::ccool:: 
Mme moi, je suis oblig d'utiliser mes deux mains  ::lol::

----------


## ManusDei

> L'lite : Battle Programmer Shirase (alias BPS ) vous ne ferez jamais mieux; le personnage principale,  en dehors de ses gouts lolicons, est tout de mme capable de hacker n'importe quel systme depuis son tlphone.


Trs court, cultissime, et ils parlent d'Isabelle Adjani (a s'crit comme a ?).

----------


## mortapa

J'ai mater H2G2 hier ^^

jme disais bien que la vie sur terre tait louche et que les souris dominais le monde  ::aie::

----------


## Gnoce

> J'ai mater H2G2 hier ^^


Il serait temps !?!  ::rouleau::  

42 pompes pour la peine!!!  ::sm::

----------


## tigunn

> J'ai mater H2G2 hier ^^
> 
> jme disais bien que la vie sur terre tait louche et que les souris dominais le monde


 ::lol::  mieux vaut tard que jamais ! imagine si tu t'tais retrouve de l'autre ct de la galaxie ce matin ?! 

 ::?:  Sinon, je vois pas le rapport avec l'info ...

----------


## ElSpopo

Pour ma part, je trouverais presque crdible l'informaticien de jurassik park (le gros lard qui pourri le systme qu'il a grandement particip  concevoir avant de tenter de s'enfuir avec l'adn des bestioles).

Par contre, la scne ou la gamine  se balade dans un systme unix en 3D  la recherche du fichier pour fermer la porte me fait assez marrer.

----------


## kdmbella

et que dire de la geekette de Esprit Criminel nomme Garicia qui a environ 10 crans devant elle et qui parvient toujours  retrouver tout ce qu'on lui demande! 

 ::ccool::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> et que dire de la geekette de Esprit Criminel nomme Garicia qui a environ 10 crans devant elle et qui parvient toujours  retrouver tout ce qu'on lui demande!


Moi, je la trouve raliste... Elle est moche !  ::mouarf::

----------


## pioule

> Je sais plus le nom du film mais le type prennait un emballage de chewing gum entre ses doigts , soufflait dessus pour que a siffle et l'approchait du tlphone. Et HOP ... !  illimit sur toutes les communications  vie


Fusion - The Core le film!!
Le petit pirate fan de Xena et qui mange que des hot pockets, capable de pirater tout l'Internet si il a des moyens illimits !!

----------


## kdmbella

> Moi, je la trouve raliste... Elle est moche !


et moi qui lui trouvait du style ! et puis mouaf ! les gots a se discute pas  ::oops::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> et moi qui lui trouvait du style ! et puis mouaf ! les gots a se discute pas


Ben, le style moche, c'est un style comme un autre !  ::mouarf:: 

Mais tu as raison, les gots, a ne se discute pas !  ::ccool::

----------


## droggo

Lai,

Demander les films/sries... o le ct informatique est crdible serait beaucoup court.  ::):

----------


## Robin56

> Lai,
> 
> Demander les films/sries... o le ct informatique est crdible serait beaucoup court.


Derrick.

----------


## The_Sorrow

Hello, 

j'ai rapidement pass en revue vos messages, et c'est surtout celui-ci qui ravive mes souvenirs :




> Opration Espadon :
> - la turlute magique qui aide  casser un mdp


Si a aidait  tre productif a se saurait. Je crois me souvenir qu'il avait aussi un pistolet sur la tempe en mme temps non ? Voyez la force de persuasion des mafieux mle au talent des informaticiens !

Faut avouer que niveau sries, je regarde pas grand chose.
Des fois NCIS. C'est marrant les agrandissements et lissages d'images. Le coup de la photo en 640*480 floue qu'on passe en full HD et hop, on identifie le mchant. Ou sinon la reconstitution en 3D d'un carrefour  base de 3 photos qu'on trouve en 5 secondes sur le "net".

Il y a aussi ces films o les lignes de "code" (des fois du CSS ou du html) dfilent plus vite que la vision ne peut l'accepter sur un terminal aux couleurs fluo (ou alors je suis trs trs lent).

<troll>Sinon, personne n'a cit Tron. tonnant ! (Pas taper !  ::aie:: )</troll>






> Derrick.


Ah ah! Excellent ! ::ccool::

----------


## bob633

Moi je citerais Smallville, je crois pas l'avoir vu avec Chlo. Elle arrive  pirater n'importe quel systme en un clin dil  ::mouarf::  Dans les dernires saisons, elle se connecte  n'importe quel satellite du monde entier pour espionner le pauvre petit ragondin au fin fond de son gout  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

> Opration Espadon :
> - la turlute magique qui aide  casser un mdp
> - le codage d'un ver en assemblant des jesaisplusquoi en 3D


Pour autant que je me souvienne, le gars indique 2 minutes aprs que le systme, il l'avait craqu des annes avant, et qu'il avait juste ractiv son programme.

----------


## The_Sorrow

C'tait un petit joueur alors.  ::):

----------


## Auteur

> Des fois NCIS. C'est marrant les agrandissements et lissages d'images. Le coup de la photo en 640*480 floue qu'on passe en full HD et hop, on identifie le mchant.


a m'a toujours fait marrer.... 

Ceci dit je me demande si cela serait plausible avec une image analogique... Je sais que l'on peut agrandir une photo classique (argentique) sans perte contrairement  une photo numrique.






> Ou sinon la reconstitution en 3D d'un carrefour  base de 3 photos qu'on trouve en 5 secondes sur le "net".
> 
> Il y a aussi ces films o les lignes de "code" (des fois du CSS ou du html) dfilent plus vite que la vision ne peut l'accepter sur un terminal aux couleurs fluo (ou alors je suis trs trs lent).


normal un pisode dure 45 minutes, il doivent aller  vite  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> Ceci dit je me demande si cela serait plausible avec une image analogique... Je sais que l'on peut agrandir une photo classique (argentique) sans perte contrairement  une photo numrique.


L'argentique a quand mme des limites, on ne peut pas agrandir  l'infini.
Je serais incapable de retrouver la source, mais j'avais lu qu'une photo numrique avec 35 millions de pixels est de mme qualit qu'une photo en argentique.

----------


## Glutinus

Salut  tous !

Un lien rigolo qu'on m'a refil et qui est dans l'esprit de ce post :

http://hackertyper.com/

Dsol si c'est archi-connu  ::):

----------


## Invit

> L'argentique a quand mme des limites, on ne peut pas agrandir  l'infini.
> Je serais incapable de retrouver la source, mais j'avais lu qu'une photo numrique avec 35 millions de pixels est de mme qualit qu'une photo en argentique.


a dpend des conditions de prise de vue, comme les isos ou autres. Mais c'est sr que les pellicules noir et blanc ont encore une dynamique plus importants qu'un capteur argentique mais en ce qui concerne l'agrandissement, j'ai comme un doute. La taille des grains argentiques a tout de mme une limite !

----------


## Bluedeep

> L'argentique a quand mme des limites, on ne peut pas agrandir  l'infini.


Tout  fait. Pour tre clair, on peut considrer que depuis 3 ans (en gros), l'argentique est dpass.




> Je serais incapable de retrouver la source, mais j'avais lu qu'une photo numrique avec 35 millions de pixels est de mme qualit qu'une photo en argentique.


Attention : cet quivalent 35MP est plus ou moins vrai, MAIS pour une mulsion trs lente, style Kodachrome 25 ISO, ce qui impose de lourdes contraintes de prise de vue. 

En conditions plus ralistes, (200  400 ISO) aucune mulsion ne peut rivaliser pratiquement avec un capteur numrique actuel.

Dans les hautes sensibilits (800 ISO et plus), les progrs fait avec les capteurs actuel (depuis deux/trois  ans) font qu'aucune mulsion argentique ne peut rivaliser, mme de trs loin.

Je parle pour du film format 24x36 compar avec du capteur "full frame" 24x36, voire APS-C. 
La comparaison ne s'applique pas aux capteurs des compacts et, dans l'autre sens, pas non plus aux moyens et grands formats pour lesquels le cot assez dment du numrique rend la comparaison techniquement possible mais sans grand intert.

----------


## Rachel

> Moi je citerais Smallville, je crois pas l'avoir vu avec Chlo. Elle arrive  pirater n'importe quel systme en un clin dil  Dans les dernires saisons, elle se connecte  n'importe quel satellite du monde entier pour espionner le pauvre petit ragondin au fin fond de son gout


depuis qu'elle a t infect par Brainiac  ::):

----------


## billynirvana

Opration Espadon
Un film avec Angelina Jolie qui parle de hackage.

Ces deux films manquent beaucoup de crdibilit.

----------


## Lyche

Ha tiens, je me rappel (je sais pas si on en a parl)
Mais dans Dr Who, y'a des pisodes avec Mickey Smith, qui arrive quand mme  pirater des ordinateurs gouvernementaux (genre avoir accs  des satlites espions entre autre) de faon assez remarquable.

Ensuite, y'a un pisode, le premier de la saison 6, je trouve a un peu plus que abus, doctor ou pas, mais coder sur un portable (PC puis sur Tlphone portable) un virus qui rinitialise tous les chiffre de tout ce qui est numrique (mme non connect au web tel, une horloge  cadran) et replace tout  0...

a, c'est du virus ou je m'y connais pas !

----------


## Katyucha

Le fin du fin de l'informatique  la tl, restera  tout jamais, les experts miami :

----------


## Luc1an0

A tous(tes) ceux(celles) qui suivent ce topic, 

Un petit article en image !

----------


## GeoTrouvePas

> a a rellement exist : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Box et les fameux sifflets de capt'n crunch  2600 hz.


C'est d'ailleurs considr comme le tout premier acte de piratage informatique !

Sinon vu cette semaine en zappant (a ressemblait  un pisode de Numbers) :

Le FBI encercle de loin la maison des mchants terroristes en train de prparer une action dans la cave. La gentille chef du FBI sort son PC portable et dit : "Je vais hacker leur bluetooth et rcuprer l'image de leur webcam".

Une fraction de seconde plus, elle mate les terroristes en full HD sur son cran. Balaise le bluetooth amricain !

----------


## KaNaRette

Allez pour ajouter ma pierre  l'difice : 

Dans Jurassic Park, pour ouvrir une porte, faut trouver un fichier en 3D  ::D:  (bah oui, il fonctionne sous Unix !)

----------


## Ouarflol

Pour Jurassic Park, j'ai galement souvenir d'un passage o l'on voit une communication vido style Webcam avec une barre de dfilement ;p Genre "les gens sont cons, ils ne verront pas qu'on utilise un simple player video" ( l'poque, a passait).

Sinon, Opration Espadon : le hros n'est pas un "programmeur", mais un "programmateur" (il le dit lui-mme). En VF, en tout cas, une erreur de trad' odieuse, comme souvent !

----------


## mcvovol

Salut, pour moi, Operation Espadon reste LE film de tout les records  ::): 

Mais c'est sans compter sur SuperNatural ou Sam pirate a chaque episode des sites/bases de donnes de la police/fbi et tout le tra la la...

Ca reste impressionnant mais peux plausible...

----------


## captain_mich

Un peu dans le mme genre, il y a Eliott et E.T. qui te font un tlphone satellitaire avec un tourne-disque et quelques autres composants trouvs dans la cabane de jardin  ::mouarf::

----------


## Glutinus

Rah, elle est o la posie ? Tu te faisais pas un sabre-laser avec un bout de bois ? ;-)

----------


## tigunn

> un sabre-laser avec un bout de bois ? ;-)


 ::roll::  Ah! ton sabre ne coupe pas Ani!  ::lol::

----------


## The_Sorrow

Je ne sais pas si a a dj t cit, mais le petit gnie dans Battle Royal est aussi impressionnant. ::mouarf::

----------


## takout

Une rplique comique  mentionner est dans the core :
Lorsque le pirate demande au scientifique tu parles combien de langues ?
Le scientifique lui rpond 5 et le geek dit :



> Moi je n'en parle qu'une one zero one ...  zero zero one zero, et avec a je peux faire tous ce que tu n'as jamais pu imaginer.

----------


## takout

euh j'oubliais Bones ! ou un informaticien de gnie, dtraqu, mis sous surveillance, interdit d'approcher tout appareilles lectroniques, dessine sur un os une fractale. Cet os est pass dans un scanner par Angella Montenegro (Madame imagerie qui matrise tous les domaines de l'informatique graphique). Aprs numrisation il s'avre que cette fractale est un virus informatique qui bousilla le pc d'Angella Montenegro et toute l'informatique d'un des plus grand institut scientifique des states.

Le gars a crit un virus sans pc, sans se tromper dans le codage et a mis le tout sous forme de fractale dans un os. C'est pas gnial a !

Il y a aussi Number !
Mme si les maths cits dans la srie sont raliste, Charly Epps a une trop grande matrise de domaines mathmatiques divers varis et trs loigns (a peu aller des math info, proba-stat, analyse, algbre, ...,math-physique) c'est invraisemblable.

----------


## Rachel

en regardant Stargate Atlantis  ::aie::  wtf avec ce langage ?

----------


## ManusDei

A l'inverse du topic initial (oui, trop un ouf), dans le dernier James Bond j'ai t impressionn par l'informaticien Q.

Quand il comprend que le virus informatique qui s'attaque au rseau vient du PC portable du mchant, il se jte sur le cble RJ45.

----------


## The_Sorrow

Ce qui mimpressionne le plus, c'est juste avant, quand il a branch le dit PC sur le rseau du MI6. Et ce, juste pour utiliser un projecteur mural.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## clairetj

Mme si c'est une trilogie de science-fiction, et si on parlait de Matrix.

Je suis toujours impressions qu'avec des crans o ne dfilent que des chiffres les mecs y voient comme s'il y avait des images.

----------


## Linuxman106

> De manire globale, vous remarquez qu'ils n'utilisent jamais de souris mme pour faire un zoom (moi je trouve la molette plus rapide pourtant).


Sauf dans un Startrek, le mcano/ingnieur de l'Enterprise s'adresse  l'ordinateur par la souris, au 20 sicle pas encore de reconnaissance vocale (a viendra...).

----------


## Mc geek

Vous noterez la srie "Person of Interest" o le mec a cre en 10 ans une "machine" (un OS complet) qui surveille tout le monde. Pour le comprendre, regardez le gnrique de dbut, c'est pas gnial ?? (perso je kiffe !!  ::ccool::   ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## Glutinus

Dterrage de topics, mais dans la srie Arrow Felicity Smoak n'est pas du tout crdible... non mais dj une bombasse dans le rle de la scurit de l'IT c'est quoi cette srie ??? C'est gnial  ::D: 
Vraiment le ct fan-service, mais ce qui m'clate encore plus est sa vitesse d'improvisation de jouer du clavier sur une tablette sous Windows.

Il y a galement son alter-go Cisco Ramon dans The Flash.

Par contre  l'inverse, hyper plbiscite, Mr. Robot.

----------


## DenisHen

Ah ah ah... Je suis rest sur la vanne "Derrick"... Mais cette srie est surtout rpute pour ses cascades et ses scnes d'actions ! ! !

Il y a aussi (mais je n'ose pas toucher  ce film culte) 2001 l'odysse de l'espace... Ou l'astronaute dbranche HAL en poussant sur des dizaines de petites plaques qui ne font que changer la voix de HAL mais ne lempche pas de parler... HAL est aussi capable de prdire la panne d'une antenne  la minute prs... Ah oui... Il lit aussi sur les lvres...

NOTA : HAL = IBM-1 (H, 8me lettre de l'alphabet, si on ajoute 1, on obtient I. Pareil avec B->A et M->L...)

Mais on ne touche ni  Kubrick, ni  Arthur C. Clark...

----------


## Glutinus

Mme les films cultes ont des grosses maladresses, et sont souvent codifis par le cinma. Si la seule "interface" de HAL est la voix, il est normal de faire modifer celle-ci pour faire comprendre au spectateur qu'il est altr.

Ceci dit, je me demande si ce n'est pas la premire fois qu'on entend un robot ou une IA parler avec une voix "normale", les robots, comme souvent les comptes  rebours auditif des bombes  retardement, parlent souvent de manire hache.

----------


## sevyc64

> Il y a aussi (mais je n'ose pas toucher  ce film culte) 2001 l'odysse de l'espace...


Effectivement, on n'y touche pas  ::evil::  



> Ou l'astronaute dbranche HAL en poussant sur des dizaines de petites plaques qui ne font que changer la voix de HAL mais ne lempche pas de parler...


Ca ce n'est pas trs crdible, mme aujourd'hui, a fait un peu bricoleux.

Par contre, pour le reste, HAL n'est pas si non crdible que a. Bien sur  l'poque c'tait de la science fiction. De nos jours, on ne remet mme pas en cause le fait que ce soit un jour possible. L'intelligence artificielle progresse, de nombreux ordinateurs dans des process de contrles sont nettement plus intelligent que HAL dans le film. Les robots humanodes actuels savent reconnatre les motions d'un humain  la forme de son visage, la capacit de lire sur les lvres arrivera sans aucun doute d'ici quelques mois/annes, etc... Et on peut multiplier les exemples.
Et que penser de HAL dans son role dans le film, face aux voitures autonomes actuelles de Google et autres ? (vous avez 4h !)

Quant  la prdictions de pannes, elle progresse et est trs performante. Bon ok, pas  la minute prs, a c'est sur.
Quoique, avec leur systme d'obsolescence programme, je suis sur que c'est ce que font les constructeurs.  ::mrgreen:: 


Dans les annes 70, HAL tait de la science fiction, dans les annes 90, il tait plutt vu comme une belle plaisanterie. Au final dans les annes 2010, il se rvle quand mme comme pas mal visionnaire.
De l  dire qu'il a pu inspir nombre de chercheurs (qui sont justement de cette gnration l) qui mettent au point les technologies actuelles, il n'y a qu'un pas qu'il n'est peut-tre pas si idiot de franchir.


[QUOTE=DenHen;8616363]NOTA : HAL = IBM-1 (H, 8me lettre de l'alphabet, si on ajoute 1, on obtient I. Pareil avec B->A et M->L...)(/quote]C'tait effectivement le petit clin d'oeil, mme si l'auteur s'en ait toujours dfendu et a toujours argu d'une pure concidence.
A noter que dans la version franaise, c'est pas HAL, mais CARL.

----------


## DenisHen

Exacte sevyc64, C'tait CARL, et en franais, c'tait HALL 9000...

Les romans d'anticipation des grands auteurs (Clarck, Asimov, Bradburry...) taient trs imaginatifs et pleins d'inventions et ont, quelque part, "conditionns" les gnrations suivantes sur ce qu'elles avaient  crer...

D'o une certaine "ralit" quelques dcennies plus tard de ces romans...

----------


## sevyc64

> Exacte sevyc64, C'tait CARL, et en franais, c'tait HALL 9000...


Non c'est l'inverse.
L'ordinateur s'appelle HAL (avec un seul L  :;):  ) 9000 dans le roman et le film. Il a t traduit en CARL 500 dans la version franaise du film pour la raison suivante :
HAL signifie "Heuristically programmed ALgorithmic Computer" traduit en franais a donne "Cerveau Analytique de Recherche et de Liaison"

----------


## DenisHen

Oui, c'est l'inverse... Je m'es tromp...  ::(:

----------


## Jipt

Salut,

c'est ici que j'avais lu du bien de "the code", je crois. La srie qui dchire avec les machines qui tournent sous Linux et tout et tout...

D'habitude je ne suis pas du tout fan des sries,  tel point que je n'avais rien regard de la saison 1, et ce soir dmarrage de la 2, je me suis dit "jette un il, que tu saches au moins de quoi a cause".

Ben mon neveu, quelle perte de temps, quel foutage de gueule, quel scnario emberlificot avec deux ou trois histoires qui interfrent, z'auraient pu faire un "52 minutes" sympa, l il a fallu se taper 3 heures, tout a pour voir un incapable ne pas pouvoir dcoder un fichier qui commenait par "PK" ! Du foutage de gueule, j'vous dis...  ::ptdr:: 
On ne m'y reprendra pas !

Et je passe viteuf' sur l'cran qui affiche "vous avez 0 message*s*" oui, avec un "s", puis peu aprs "vous avez 1 message". Faudrait tre cohrent, garon !

----------


## lper

> Et je passe viteuf' sur l'cran qui affiche "vous avez 0 message*s*" oui, avec un "s", puis peu aprs "vous avez 1 message". Faudrait tre cohrent, garon !


Ah ben au moins c'est crdible, y avait la mme erreur sur fb y a peu de temps  !

Sinon c'tait trs drle la voix d'Enrico Macias pour l'ordinateur de la station spatiale dans un ticket pour l'espace.

----------


## sevyc64

> c'est ici que j'avais lu du bien de "the code", je crois. La srie qui dchire avec les machines qui tournent sous Linux et tout et tout...


Ne confondrais-tu pas avec Mr Robot ?

Parce que The code, perso je n'en ai pas rellement lu de bonne presse, tout au moins aussi enthousiaste. Aprs, personnellement je ne l'ai pas vu.

----------


## Glutinus

Il y a un ou deux ans est sorti CSI : Cyber.
Donc on n'a pas seulement un seul tech expert (exemple : Archie dans CSI / Les Experts), mais l toute l'quipe  ::D: 

Avec un casting de rve : Patricia Arquette, qui russit l'exploit d'tre encore moins implique / motive que Kirsten Stewart, en parmenence en train de chercher le ton juste dans sa phrase alors qu'elle a une voix monotone ; James Van Der Beek, l'ancien ado pote romantique Dawson devient un ex-Marine ; Peter MacNicol, l'ancien John Cage d'Ally McBeal ; Lil' Bow Wow ; et deux autres acteurs que je ne connais pas du tout.

La srie reprend le ton bien-pensant de CSI, mais compltement orient Cyberterrorisme. Le premier pisode est juste  se plier de rire, et videmment tout ce qui faisait le charme du hacking de CSI (je me souviens encore d'un pisode de CSI:Miami, dans lequel Horatio demande au Tech Expert de faire positionner un satellite au ras du trottoir pour pouvoir regarder par la fentre d'une voiture, et le tech le fait !)  la puissance 1000.

----------


## naute

En mme temps, toutes ces invraisemblances ne choquent que les informaticiens, ce qui est naturel puisque on est sur un forum ddi  l'informatique. Cependant, la grande majorit du public n'y voit que du feu. Une srie se passant dans le milieu mdical, par exemple, fera hurler les mdecins pour des trucs qui laisseront les informaticiens sans raction.

Quant aux invraisemblances dont il est question, il est probable qu'une bonne partie d'entre elles ne le sont qu'actuellement. Les avances techniques rendront un jour banal ce qui n'est actuellement que de la science fiction, voire de l'absurdit.

Lord Kelvin, minent thermodynamicien, a dit, si je ne me trompe,  son poque, que la recherche en physique tait termine car il n'y avait plus rien  dcouvrir. Quand on voit que, quelques annes plus tard, arrivaient la relativit et la mcanique quantique, on constate que l'intelligence n'empche pas de dire des btises.

Moi, ce qui me choque plutt, ce sont les impossibilits flagrantes du genre utilisation des ultrasons dans le vide. a, a a du mal  passer. Et pourtant, Isaac Asimov, Biochimiste (donc scientifique) mais plus connu pour sa littrature SF, dans Destination cerveau, n'hsite pas  faire varier la constante de planck pour liminer le problme de la masse lors de la contraction du sous-marin et de ses occupants. Faut tre gonfl quand-mme. Faire varier une constante. Surtout celle-la qui est lgrement fondamentale. Je sais bien qu'en mathmatique, il existe une mthode de rsolution d'quation qui s'appelle "variation de la constante", mais bon!

Pour le reste, j'ai tendance  tre bon public. Si on veut "rentrer" dans un bouquin ou dans un film, il est ncessaire, parfois, de faire des concessions, et pas forcment uniquement sur le plan technique. Et oublier un peu ses connaissances et ses certitudes, lesquelles ne demandent qu' voluer.

----------


## mm_71

> Pour le reste, j'ai tendance  tre bon public. Si on veut "rentrer" dans un bouquin ou dans un film, il est ncessaire, parfois, de faire des concessions, et pas forcment uniquement sur le plan technique. Et oublier un peu ses connaissances et ses certitudes, lesquelles ne demandent qu' voluer.


Le problme de linvraisemblance c'est quand elle n'est pas assume, dans les mangas,  les kaiju eiga, sharknado rien ne tient debout et c'est comme a que tout passe car le genre ne se prend pas vraiment au srieux. Pour le kaiju eiga Marcel Gotlib a tout rsum dans une phrase ( L'cho des savanes vers 1980 ): _C'est tellement con que a en devient gnial_.
Par contre quand cest dans une uvre qui se veut "srieuse" a devient catastrophique, des annes plus tard je garde encore un souvenir cuisant de la seconde partie dArmageddon.

----------


## Glutinus

> Moi, ce qui me choque plutt, ce sont les impossibilits flagrantes du genre utilisation des ultrasons dans le vide. a, a a du mal  passer. Et pourtant, Isaac Asimov, Biochimiste (donc scientifique) mais plus connu pour sa littrature SF, dans Destination cerveau, n'hsite pas  faire varier la constante de planck pour liminer le problme de la masse lors de la contraction du sous-marin et de ses occupants. Faut tre gonfl quand-mme. Faire varier une constante. Surtout celle-la qui est lgrement fondamentale. Je sais bien qu'en mathmatique, il existe une mthode de rsolution d'quation qui s'appelle "variation de la constante", mais bon!


En mme temps, si on reste trop terre  terre, les auteurs / ralisateurs finiront par ne plus rien produire avec les connaissances. On peut continuer  se poser des questions :
- Pourquoi dans les vaisseaux spatiaux il y a de la gravit ?
- Pourquoi les majorit des extraterrestres sont anthropomorphes ?
- Pourquoi les vaisseaux spatiaux extra-terrestres ont majoritairement une forme de soucoupe ou de fuse.

Il y a des branches de la SF qui ne sont plus l pour faire rflchir mais divertir.

Qui plus est, cela me choque moins de voir des informaticiens gniaux. Ce qui est cool, c'est qu'a priori "tout est possible" avec l'informatique, contrairement  la SF o il faut justifier le moindre voyage dans le temps, dans l'espace, de communication avec les aliens etc.

Je verrai presque cette entorse d'Asimov comme tant : "De toute manire, il faut bien que je fasse avancer mon histoire. Donc autant partir du principe que tout ce qu'on sait d'un point de vue physique / mathmatique / biologique est faux, qu'on est dans une sorte d'autre dimension ou rien ne fonctionne de la mme manire qu'on connaisse pour pouvoir poser les bases de mon histoire". Sinon quoi, l'auteur va passer son temps en bibliothque pour pouvoir recadrer les critiques techniques, alors que ce qu'il veut c'est juste apporter du divertissement ou de la rflexion.




> Une srie se passant dans le milieu mdical, par exemple, fera hurler les mdecins pour des trucs qui laisseront les informaticiens sans raction.


"Urgences" tait rput pour tre plutt bien document. Ma soeur qui faisait mdecine se posait d'ailleurs la question de comment je pouvais m'intresser  cela, alors que je comprenais rien aux noms de mdicaments et de dosage. Mais c'est une srie : c'est l'interaction, les luttes, les personnages. Idem pour Mr Robot : plutt bien document quant  la scurit informatique, le plus important est le message politique et de lutte contre ses dmons qui est important, pas tant la possibilit technique de pouvoir pirater des grosses banques.

----------


## naute

> En mme temps, si on reste trop terre  terre, les auteurs / ralisateurs finiront par ne plus rien produire avec les connaissances.


C'est pour a que je dis "..._ j'ai tendance  tre bon public. Si on veut "rentrer" dans un bouquin ou dans un film, il est ncessaire, parfois, de faire des concessions, et pas forcment uniquement sur le plan technique. Et oublier un peu ses connaissances et ses certitudes_ ...".




> - Pourquoi dans les vaisseaux spatiaux il y a de la gravit ?


J'aurai tendance  dire que, sur le plan cinmatographique, c'est beaucoup plus facile  traiter. Cela dit, dans Avatar, le vaisseau amenant le personnel sur Pandora n'est pas dot de la gravit. De plus, il ne semble pas capable de se dplacer  une vitesse supra luminique.  cet gard, le cot "scientifique" est respect. Par contre, sur le plan biologique, je serais moins affirmatif. La faune "mammifre" locale est affuble de 6 membres et 4 yeux, alors que les humanodes (Naavi) ont 4 membres et 2 yeux. Darwin en prend un coup.




> - Pourquoi les majorit des extraterrestres sont anthropomorphes ?


Question de culture, peut-tre. En ce qui me concerne, je ne suis pas loin de penser que deux biotopes identiques conduisent  une volution identique, et que sur une plante comparable  la Terre, et il y en a certainement un paquet, le fait que l'volution dbouche sur une espce humanode n'a rien d'absurde.
De plus, pour revenir au cot cinmatographique,  chaque fois qu'on a voulu faire un extra-terrestre non humanode, on est tomb dans le grand guignol. Il n'y a qu' regarder "La guerre des toile". Et puis, si on veut piquer un vaisseau  l'ennemi, il faut pouvoir l'utiliser. Ce n'est possible que si son anatomie correspond  la notre.
De toute manire, les grands auteurs ne s'y sont pas tromp. Que ce soit dans Dune (Frank Herbert) ou dans Fondation (Isaac Asimov), deux saga s'tendant sur plusieurs milliers d'annes, tous les intervenants "intelligents" sont humains. Je pense qu'il est trs difficile, pour un humain, d'imaginer une intelligence non humaine, ou du moins, car les animaux sont  l'vidence intelligents, une intelligence concurrente, et donc d'imaginer le physique qui irait avec, voire mme l'absence de physique, pourquoi pas.




> - Pourquoi les vaisseaux spatiaux extra-terrestres ont majoritairement une forme de soucoupe ou de fuse.


C'est beaucoup moins vrai maintenant. En gros, depuis Star Treck jusqu' Prometheus, en passant par La guerre des toile, Alien ou Avatar, on est loin de ces formes. Le dplacement dans l'espace n'est pas tributaire de l'arodynamisme puisqu'il n'y a pas d'air. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que les frottements soient nuls car l'espace n'est pas si vide que a.




> Je verrai presque cette entorse d'Asimov comme tant : "De toute manire, il faut bien que je fasse avancer mon histoire.


Je pense qu'Asimov cherche surtout une justification  ses propres yeux, et peut-tre  ceux de son entourage scientifique. Parce que je suis persuad que la grande majorit de ses lecteurs n'aurait pas tilt. Ce n'est pas pjoratif, c'est simplement que la physique intresse relativement peu de monde.





> "Urgences" tait rput pour tre plutt bien document. Ma soeur qui faisait mdecine se posait d'ailleurs la question de comment je pouvais m'intresser  cela, alors que je comprenais rien aux noms de mdicaments et de dosage.


En mme temps, il n'y a pas besoin de savoir tirer  l'arc pour aimer les Westerns.

----------


## NonBinaire

Moi je suis fan de game of throne

----------


## Glutinus

> Moi je suis fan de game of throne


Roh p*tain le moment o ils ont hack le dragon en passant par la mmoire morte j'ai trouv a ouf.

@naute : c'tait des questions rhtoriques. Le truc, c'est qu'en SF comme tu dis il y a des acquis, et que les gens commencent  critiquer l'aspect scientifique alors que ce n'est qu'un frein sur le plus important : le message (politique, social, moral) et/ou le divertissement. En fantasy basique de bas niveau, un simple TGCM (alias "Ta gueule c'est magique" ou "je donne pas d'explication, c'est comme a, c'est pas a le plus important").

----------


## Invit

> De toute manire, les grands auteurs ne s'y sont pas tromp. Que ce soit dans Dune (Frank Herbert) ou dans Fondation (Isaac Asimov), deux saga s'tendant sur plusieurs milliers d'annes, tous les intervenants "intelligents" sont humains. Je pense qu'il est trs difficile, pour un humain, d'imaginer une intelligence non humaine, ou du moins, car les animaux sont  l'vidence intelligents, une intelligence concurrente, et donc d'imaginer le physique qui irait avec, voire mme l'absence de physique, pourquoi pas.


C'est sur cette tendance que joue l'uvre de Card, avec ses doryphores et ses piggies, entre autres. a fait partie d'un ensemble de codes en SF, en littrature de manire plus gnrale, ou mme en arts. Le but tant de ne pas dstabiliser le lecteur. Picasso a lanc le cubisme, peut-tre qu'en SF on aura un corpus moins humano-centrique d'ici quelques annes, qui sait.

----------


## naute

> C'est sur cette tendance que joue l'uvre de Card, avec ses doryphores et ses piggies, entre autres..


La stratgie Ender! Magnifique. J'ai lu les trois bouquins il y a dj quelques annes de cela, et je me souviens avoir t enthousiasm. J'ai d'ailleurs le Blue Ray avec Harrison Ford (mais a ne vaut pas le bouquin). Sur le plan informatique, Jane atteint le summum. Et quand on voit le mode de reproduction des Pequeninos, on n'est pas loin des stratgies mises en uvre par la nature pour la reproduction de certains parasites.
Quant  la Descolada, elle me fait penser au virus qui engendre les transformations phnotypiques dans la trilogie Hliconia (Brian Aldiss), pour permettre aux humains de s'adapter aux variations climatiques de leur plante engendres par son orbite dans un systme binaire.
J'adore la SF car elle me fait sortir de la morosit ambiante, et, comme la ralit dpasse la fiction, si l'humain ne s'autodtruit pas, ce qui n'est pas gagn, un superbe avenir nous est promis.

----------


## TPatrick

moi aussi je suis fan de game of throne

----------

